# Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt Molche an



## Kraterteich (9. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

seit letztem Jahr habe ich eine Aquamax 6000 Eco im Teich. Eine richtig tolle Pumpe. Seit der Inbetriebnahme des Filters vor zwei Wochen hat die Pumpe allerdings drei __ Molche angesaugt. Zwei konnte ich aus dem Filter retten, einer hatte keinen Kopf mehr.

Letztes Jahr gab es keinen einzigen Vorfall dieser Art. Habt Ihr eine Idee, was diesmal anders sein könnte? Was kann ich tun? Gibt es evtl. Pumpengehäuse mit feineren Öffnungen für diese Pumpen? Was die Aufstellung von Pumpe und Satellit angeht bleiben leider nicht viele Alternativen. 

Jetzt habe ich zwar recht klares Wasser, kille aber Molche. Irgendwie komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig mit dem Teich.

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hallo



> Letztes Jahr gab es keinen einzigen Vorfall dieser Art. Habt Ihr eine Idee, was diesmal anders sein könnte?



was ist denn das für eine frage 

dein sieb ist zu groß


----------



## Kraterteich (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Hallo,

mit dem Satz "letztes Jahr hatte ich keinen einzigen Vorfall dieser Art" wollte ich sagen, daß ich ja letztes Jahr schon die gleiche Pumpe benutzt habe. Mit dem gleichen Sieb/Pumpengehäuse. 

Soweit so ungut,
Gerhard


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hallo gerhard

wo liegt denn das problem? 

dann mache halt einen feineren sieb an deiner pumpe hin.


----------



## AMR (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

wie merkt man das überhaupt?

ja is das ne schmutzwasserpumpe? ja neh? brauchsde eig. nich bei der teichgröße... nimm einfach eine andere mit feinerem filter...was anderes kannsde kaum machen.... oder du ziehst einfach ein feines netz über die pumpe...das is das billigste


----------



## Kraterteich (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Wie merkt man das: Ich verwende einen Naturagart Filter. Der hat einen sog. "Babyschacht" vor der ersten Filtermatte.

Die Pumpe ist eine Filter- bzw. Bachlaufpumpe von Oase. Eingentlich genau die Pumpe, die für diesen Einsatz empfohlen wird. Genau genommen sind solche Pumpen schon "Schmutzwasserpumpen". Haben aber nichts mit den Billigteilen aus dem Baumarkt zu tun.

Netz drüber ziehen ist wohl eine Lösung. Der richtige Kompromiß bezüglich Maschenweite wird da wohl das Problem.

Und lustig D )finde ich das eigentlich nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hallo gerhard



> Wie merkt man das: Ich verwende einen Naturagart Filter. Der hat einen sog. "Babyschacht" vor der ersten Filtermatte.



ich glaube dir, daß du das nicht als lustig findest, ist es ja auch nicht.

aber wenn dir ein molch in die pumpe läuft....was soll ich den da denken? 

wir können dir hier bestimmt auch helfen...nur ich nicht....
was ist denn ein Naturagart Filter und Babyschacht" . 

habe ich noch nie gehört...lerne aber gerne dazu.

hast du vielleicht ein foto oder ne beschreibung und wir werden dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Kraterteich (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Hallo,

schau mal in meine Teichvorstellung vom letzten Jahr. Ein "Naturagart-Filter" ist ein Filter von Naturagart. Der Filter an sich wird hier im Forum kontrovers diskutiert (um das mal diplomatisch zu sagen) . Ich würde ihn auch wohl nicht wieder kaufen. 

Das mit dem "Babyschacht" ist ziemlich simpel. Stell Dir den Filter als große Kiste vor. Auf der einen Seite ist der Schlauchanschluß im Deckel. Darumter ist erstmal eine Kammer, in der kein Filterschaum ist. Dann ein Gitter, dann verschieden feine Filterschäume, dann nochmal ein Gitter.

Oder mal als Bild. Der freie Raum links ist der sog. "Babyschacht".

Foto 

Soweit,
Gerhard


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hi bernhard
danke fürs bild von deinem filter.
ich habe es verstanden. den wirst du öfters reinigen müssen, oder?

aber vom prinzip her gefällt er mir gut.

hat deine pumpe nicht anschlüsse wo du zb. einen schlauch anschließen kannst. wenn ja könntest du am schlauch eine gitterbox bauen, wie zb ein pflanzenkorb oder eine kunststoffkiste in der du löcher bohrst.
wenn das nicht geht, dann brauch ich nochmal ein foto von deinem problemkind.


----------



## Kraterteich (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Hallo,

ja genau das ist das Problem bei dem Filter. Die Reinigung. Die Mechanische Filterwirkung ist gut, keine Frage.

An der Pumpe gibt es einen Anschluß für eine zweite Saugstelle. Daran ist auch ein zweiter Saugkorb angeschlossen. Ebenfalls original von Oase. Also gleiche Maschenweite.

Foto 

Auf diesem Bild kann man die Lage von Pumpe und zweiter Saugstelle halbwegs erkennen. Wenn man mich nicht belogen hat wird genau diese Pumpenserie ziemlich oft verwendet. Evtl. sind andere einfach nicht in der "glücklichen" Lage zu sehen, was die Pumpe so alles ansaugt.

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Servus Gerhard

Probiers mal mit einem Damenstrumpf bzw. Strumpfhose die deine Gattin/Freundin aussortiert hat. Kann eigentlich nur eines passieren, daß du jeden Tag "Die" reinigen mußt.

Aber im Sinne der Molche würde ich es einmal probieren.


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hallo

@helmut



> Damenstrumpf bzw. Strumpfhose die deine Gattin/Freundin aussortiert hat



wen meinst du denn jetzt, seine gattin oder seine freundin   

spass beiseide...ich denke das eine strumpfhose sich sher schnell zusätzen wird...ist halt sehr fein.

aber der ansatz von helmut ist schon richtig denke ich. 

ich würde er auf ein fliegengitter tendieren...
kostet nicht viel ...ist setzt sich nicht ganz so schnell zu und wenn dein molche größer sind, kannst du es ja eh wieder entfernen.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Moin Gerhard,

evtl. ist die vorgeschlagene Strumpfhose schon zu fein - dann würde ich entweder auf Fliegengitter umsteigen oder die Pumpe bzw. die zu groß gelochten Ansaugstellen in feiner gelochte Pflanzenkörbe stecken, falls diese groß genug für die Pumpe sind. Die Löcher dürften 1-2mm groß sein, sodass da kein Molch mehr durchpasst. 

Vermutlich haben das bisher erst wenige erlebt, weil sie entweder keinen Babyschacht haben oder aber keine Molche den Teich bevölkern. 
Soo alltäglich ist die Kombination Molch-(diese)Pumpe sicherlich nicht.

Mir hat die Promax nicht nur einmal ganze Fische (bis 5cm Länge) in den Filter geschickt. Von den ganzen Libellenlarven mal ganz abgesehen.
Für die Fische ging das meist nicht so günstig aus - für die __ Libellen schon.

EDIT: Da war Jürgen wohl einen Tick schneller...


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Servus Jürgen, Servus Annett

Die Idee mit der Strumpfhose war als "schnelle Maßnahme" gedacht, bevor wieder ein Molch in der Pumpe "landet. Das dies keine Lösung auf Dauer sein kann .......  

Ich habe einen Teichschlammsauger mit einer externen Gartenpumpe von Oase, da war am Saugschlauch der Gartenpumpe ein Filterkorb drann der sehr fein war, finde den Ersatzteil im Moment nicht. 

Vielleicht wäre "der" Filterkorb für Gerhard das richtige, statt dieser Voluminösen Filterkörbe


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hi 
ein großer pflanzenkorb würde auch ohne viel aufwand gehen.hast du mich drauf gebracht helmut. 

was hast du denn jetzt gemacht gerhard?


----------



## Christian und Frauke (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Hallo Gerhart,
so spontan fällt mir ein Kartoffel oder Zwiebelnetz ein,das hat lange aber schmale Maschen,stramm drüberziehen und mit einem Kabelbinder sichern.

                       Gruss Christian.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

hallo
auch ne gute idee...
frage mich nur wo seine antwort bleibt?


----------



## Kraterteich (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Hallo,

ich versuch´s gerade mit einem relativ feinmaschigen Sack, der mal bei Zeolith dabei war. Den Satellit habe ich abgestellt. Erstmal sehen, wie sich das bewährt.

In den letzten beiden Tagen gab´s aber auch keinen Zwischenfall. Evtl. "lernen" die Molche ja mit der Strömung zu leben. 

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## mikdoe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Mit Strumpfhosen und Säcken bin ich schon durch, war alles Mist weil es verschlammt ist.

Ich habe mir gegen das Molchproblem jetzt einen Saugfilter bei Naturagart bestellt für meine Oase Aquamax Eco.

http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/katalog_pdf_2008/naturagart-katalog-2008-082-089.pdf
Seite 87 Mitte

Die Pumpe kommt aus ihrem Original Korb raus, an den Ansaugstutzen kommt eine Tülle, darauf ein kurzes Stück Schlauch und dadran der Saugfilter. Fertig. Alle benötigten Teile hat Naturagart vorrätig.

@Gerhard: Meine Molche haben es nicht gelernt. Ich hatte auch fast zwei Wochen Ruhe, dann waren direkt wieder zwei gleichzeitig drin, Männchen und Weibchen. Die wurden bestimmt auch noch während des Aktes angesogen. Damit ist bei mir jetzt Schluß durch diesen Saugfilter.

Grüße


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Hi,

wenn die Teile bei Dir angekommen sind, würdest Du bitte vom Einbau und der Funktion berichten? 

So hätten wir dann vielleicht eine Lösung für das Molch-Pumpen-Problem.


----------



## mikdoe (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Ja, Teile sind hier. Einbau ist ganz einfach. Man öffnet den Pumpenkorb an den zwei dafür vorgesehenen Nippeln und holt den Motor raus. Am Motor ist eine Tülle aufgeschraubt die man abschraubt. Man schraubt die Schlauchtülle von Naturagart (4,35 €) auf, die ist ebenfalls 1,5 '' groß. Darauf steckt man ein Stückchen Schlauch und befestigt diesen mit einer Spannbackenschelle (je 8,30 €) die es auch bei Naturagart gibt. An die andere Seite des Schlauches steckt man den Saugfilter (29,90 €) von Naturagart und befestigt diesen wiederum mit einer Spannbackenschelle.
Danach Saugfilter und Motor wieder ins Wasser.
Bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme muss man darauf achten, dass der Motor ein bißchen Tiefer als der Saugfilter liegt, damit am Motor Wasser anliegt. Sonst saugt der nur Luft und der Unterdruckt reicht nicht aus das Wasser zu ziehen. Man denkt dann, die Pumpe würde nicht funktionieren. Muss man aber nur beim ersten Mal. Danach ist es egal, wie und wo was liegt.

Zur Funktion: Natürlich astrein. Es verirren sich keine Tierchen mehr im Filter. Geht ja auch kaum noch bei 2 x 3 mm Lochgröße. Allerdings verschlammt der Saugfilter bei mir auch recht schnell. Muss mal sehen, ob ich ihn genau an der Stelle weiter liegen lasse. Ist aber nicht schlimm, Pumpe zieht noch genügend Wasser. Und die groben Schmutzteile bleiben jetzt natürlich im Wasser, ist auch nicht schlimm, das gefällt den Gründlingen.
Bei mir gehen die Molche jetzt vor.

Grüße


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*



			
				mikdoe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir gehen die Molche jetzt vor.


----------



## snowtiger (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Liebe Molchfreunde,

bei mir landen die Tierchen lebend in dem Biotec-Filter und sitzen dann oben auf den Filterschwämmen, wenn man den Filter ein- bis zweimal täglich öffnet, kann man sie auch lebend ins Wasser zurückwerfen. Von toten haben ich bisher nichts gesehen, auch bei der Reinigung nicht, kann aber natürlich trügen... Im allgemeinen wirken aber die Fadenalgen vor den Pumpen als Molchsicherung. Im übrigen ist der Teich so stark mit Fröschen besetzt (jede Saison so acht bis zehn), dass es ein Nachwuchsproblem nicht zu geben scheint. Und bevor die Pumpen/Filter liefen, war die Wasserqualität so schlecht, dass gar keine Amphibien vorhanden waren. Trotzdem bleibt es eine Geschichte, die das Gewissen belastet.

mit unbehaglichen Grüßen

snowtiger


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe, Meine Pumpe saugt  Molche an*

Ist zwar schon ein älteres Thema, aber scheinbar immer noch aktuell:
Ich hab es schon mehrmals geschrieben - ich verwende ein Wäschenetz von Rossmann über der Pumpe, und hab seitdem keinen einzigen Molch mehr angesaugt.
Das Netz ist ohne Reinigung seit Ende Mai über der Pumpe unhd die Förderleistung ist absolut normal.

Gruß Nori


----------

